# Dog has yellowish penile discharge?



## jooxis (Jan 27, 2011)

Our dog (about two years old) occasionally has this yellowish creamy stuff at the tip of his... reproductive organ. He normally licks it off so it remains clean for a while.

The vet took a glance at it and explained to us that it is like some doggie version of gonorrhea and should get treated. So he gave us some liquid solution and we were supposed to rinse him with it for a week.

Which we did. But the discharge didn't really go away. I waited another month and then went back to the vet and got another bottle of the liquid. So I was rinsing the dog for another week.

But it _still_ hasn't gone away. Could it be that the vet has it wrong or something?
It's kind of frustrating that we can't cure it :\


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Based on what you described, The discharge is most likely smegma, a normal preputial dischage of mucoid glycoproteins and dead epithelial cells. Some dogs do a better job of "cleaning" the area then others. Some males tend to have this more then others. Carsten tends to have this and has been checked out many times. Oliver NEVER has that. For Carsten, I used baby wipes to simply clean the area when I noticed it. 

If you notice an odor or redness of the sheath or anything like that, get your dog to the vet asap as it could be more serious.


----------



## jooxis (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply - oh, that would be a relief! It could be just normal because it seems odorless and it doesn't seem to itch him. I'll keep an eye on it, still.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Agreed with Inga, sounds like normal discharge but unless odor or change in consistancy, frequency, color I would think he is fine. Is he used for breeding? There are dog sexual transmitted diseases and infections and they can be tested.


----------



## jooxis (Jan 27, 2011)

Yvonne said:


> Agreed with Inga, sounds like normal discharge but unless odor or change in consistancy, frequency, color I would think he is fine. Is he used for breeding? There are dog sexual transmitted diseases and infections and they can be tested.


Ahh, well we won't be breeding him but he used to live in the streets among other strays so he might have "done" stuff before we adopted him. But yeah, I'll keep an eye on it without being too paranoid. The vet didn't "test" him, he just looked at it but I'll ask him for a test if it starts looking weird or is getting worse.


----------

